
Disney Labs Appearance Capture and Modeling of Human Teeth [video] - neom
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIk9y1lJYK0
======
neom
Every time I notice an issue with AI rendered faces, it comes by way of a
specular highlight in the teeth or iris, interesting to see Disney Labs
working on this.

